# SABS to develop first standards for vaping products



## Rob Fisher (19/5/22)

SABS to develop first standards for vaping products | Business


The South African Bureau of Standards (SABS) is starting to draft the first set of standards for vaping products in South Africa.




www.news24.com





The South African Bureau of Standards (SABS) is starting to draft the first set of standards for vaping products in South Africa.

Currently in South Africa, and on the rest of the continent, there are no guidelines or regulations for vaping products.

The new SABS standards will cover electronic vaping products and their components, including cartridges.

"It is estimated that about 350 000 people use vaping products [in South Africa] and that sales in 2019 amounted to R1.25 billion. As the industry grows, there is a need to establish national standards that guide the quality of the products and provide consumers with some assurance that the electronic devices and products used in vaping are safe to use," said Jodi Scholtz, lead administrator at the SABS.

The Department of Health has prepared a draft bill on the control of tobacco products and electronic devices products that is currently open for public enquiry.

The SABS says its new standards will focus on vaping products and take into account the inclusions of the draft bill, "with the knowledge that standards are voluntary in nature".

The SABS standards will also be subject to public comment.

"All comments are then taken into account in the next stage of developing the draft standard into a national standard (SANS)," says Scholtz.

It takes on average about 300 days to develop a national standard.

Reactions: Informative 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/5/22)

For my sins, I am on the team at SABS.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13


----------



## Stranger (19/5/22)

Well done you

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (19/5/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> For my sins, I am on the team at SABS.
> View attachment 256098



First the bad news then the best news.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru (19/5/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> For my sins, I am on the team at SABS.
> View attachment 256098


So vaping options will be limited to Dvarw DLs and Stratums???

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/5/22)

Grand Guru said:


> So vaping options will be limited to Dvarw DLs and Stratums???



Spot on!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Stranger (19/5/22)

I am sure Rob will be the voice of reason in all things discussed

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Adephi (19/5/22)

With all the disposable crap popping up everywhere, this can only be a good thing.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## DavyH (20/5/22)

Adephi said:


> With all the disposable crap popping up everywhere, this can only be a good thing.


If they help people give up smoking, I can live with them (also, they're handy for travel). I just wish they were recyclable.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (20/5/22)

DavyH said:


> If they help people give up smoking, I can live with them (also, they're handy for travel). I just wish they were recyclable.


They have their place, no doubt. But the majority I've seen is coming from China, and we know the quality control they have there.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance (20/5/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> SABS to develop first standards for vaping products | Business
> 
> 
> The South African Bureau of Standards (SABS) is starting to draft the first set of standards for vaping products in South Africa.
> ...


I see this as a way for them toward taxing and banning vape products. Once they set a standard the next thing is to regulate...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/5/22)

Resistance said:


> I see this as a way for them toward taxing and banning vape products. Once they set a standard the next thing is to regulate...



Nope. The SABS project has zero to do with taxation. Taxation is already being discussed and the fight is on.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 3


----------



## Silver (21/5/22)

This is great - it’s about time
as long as the standards are reasonable , then it should be a good thing
they are smart to have @Rob Fisher involved. He has Vaping’s best interest at heart

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (21/5/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope. The SABS project has zero to do with taxation. Taxation is already being discussed and the fight is on.


That's my story and I'm sticking to it. I've seen many things going through SABS for testing and the outcome affected the whole industry because it was now recognized at the bureau of Standards. (Coming from a quality background)
They'll have grounds to tax vaping products and products will become more expensive due to everything associated with SABS (licenses, certificates etc) and everything not approved will become illegal.
For now I'll rest my case, but we'll continue this topic again soon in its own thread. I wish I'm wrong on this...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

